# The inevitable legalization of A.I. generated Cheese Pizza



## Mapface (Oct 8, 2022)

Really just posting this to stir the pot a bit. But it's awfully interesting when you think about it. 
Yeah, child porn is illegal now, but what if it is argued as therapy material?

To what lengths will society go to keep it illegal? Is it a waste of law enforcement resources.
Everyone's kids can be deepfaked into horrific stuff.

I talked about this shit on tumblr in 2018, pissed people off, drama ensued, got arrested, in the interrogation they asked me about A.I. generated cheesier pizza.
I told them there was nothing they can do to stop it and that's especially because of my decentralized governance protocol. ( they walked away from that thinking that I was the A.I. programmer for the stuff specifically )
Funny enough, just as I sorted out my court case, here we are.

I used to be networked with the fucking creeps in the map community. I wanted to do my own investigation where the serious players were. The map community , well, it's a soft public front, of course there are real pedophiles that simply don't give a fuck about playing nice with normies.

Once epstein died, I knew there would be a war soon. (symptoms of a greater disease, economic/power collapse) So I had to re-shift my focus on pure military might (the protocol) and couldn't waste time figuring out how they're going to onramp child porn in mass


----------



## IKOL (Oct 8, 2022)

Kill yourself.
Pedos invited you kill themself along with OP.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Oct 8, 2022)

You have one chance for redemption. You said you hung around these pedos to do an "investigation". 

Ok, where is it? Drop what you have. Any dox, screencaps, archives, etc.

Because if you don't do that, all this thread is, is you admitting you're a pedo.


----------



## Rembrandt (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice speech, now post something from your supposed research to the Prospering Grounds.


----------



## Yourmissingsock (Oct 8, 2022)

1. Artificial CP is still CP and those that produce, consume, and distribute it all deserve the woodchipper.

2. Drawings of CP are already illegal in many places, the tool used to draw it changing will not change the legality.

3. Exposing people to CP as "therapy" is insane. For those people who in a spiral of wanting more and more extreme porn cutting them off from material is what is required. For those who are full on pedos we give them the woodchipper.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 8, 2022)

Legalize the murder of pedos and OP


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 8, 2022)

You're right about one thing, OP. AI will make any possibility a reality, and ususally in the worst possible ways, first.

That being said, I don't believe that you were in that group to investigate. You better start spilling names and addresses now.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 8, 2022)

Oh,

it's not like I was taking notes

all I know is Lecter is some paid Russian that was running some grooming operation on tumblr. & the parent company knew about the abundant CP problem. I worked there, with the small team in Atlanta. everything was a trip.

I did what I did for my own purposes. My contract did $2million in 2 days. it was called "its Just PiZZa"
crypto people love drama








						Why Econymous is a flake and how he sits thinking of Exit Scamming you!
					

Parental Advisory, Shit escalates really quick.   Not to mention he is a pedo setting up a pizza contract to help underground Pedo rings choose victims on th...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Mapface (Oct 8, 2022)

Oh,

it's not like I was taking notes

all I know is Lecter is some paid Russian that was running some grooming operation on tumblr. & the parent company knew about the abundant CP problem. I worked there, with the small team in Atlanta. everything was a trip.

I did what I did for my own purposes. My contract did $2million in 2 days. it was called "its Just PiZZa"
crypto people love drama


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 8, 2022)

Doesn't AI need real sources in order to produce randomized images? 
So all those AI generated kids still use a real human child as a source. Ergo, STILL FUCKING ILLEGAL AND IMMORAL GARBAGE.


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 8, 2022)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> Doesn't AI need real sources in order to produce randomized images?
> So all those AI generated kids still use a real human child as a source. Ergo, STILL FUCKING ILLEGAL AND IMMORAL GARBAGE.


Yes, deep learning requires a database of existing content to generate content based off of it. A CP generator would need explicit illegal material of children to be trained on, thus anything produced by it should be illegal as well. OP should off himself.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Oct 8, 2022)

Mapface said:


> Oh,
> 
> it's not like I was taking notes
> 
> ...


This Econymous?


			https://econymous.io/
		









						econymous, LLC
					

archived 9 Oct 2022 03:23:13 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/company/econymous








						econymous: About | LinkedIn
					

archived 9 Oct 2022 03:29:12 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 8, 2022)

CRUSH KILL DESTROY PEDOS AND OP

No seriously, the only way this shit is "legal" is through some highly covert pedophile sex ring and child trafficking operation on darkweb, and I mean the kind of nightmare shit 4chan talked about, like private localized/dongle exclusive networks for corrupt high business execs. Even then, it deserves to be buried alive and suffocated before going to the designated circle of hell it deserves for all eternity. You can bet your bottom dollar that the feds and glowies as decisive as they are forecasted this shit and are ready to sink their fangs on the first rounds of scumbags wanting to AI generate CP for the next Party Van visit.

Death to pedos, kill them slowly and painfully


----------



## MadDisaster (Oct 8, 2022)

That's what I was thinking. If training the AI requires a data set of CP to learn from, then it is both requiring illegal material to create artificial material, and that real children are still required to be harmed to create the artificial material. It seems like that would generally lead to its creation being illegal even via AI. 

Also, there is no therapy that cures pedos. They will always offend eventually,  and reoffend if given the chance. They can't be rehabilitated.


----------



## Pangolin (Oct 9, 2022)

I think that AI will solve this issue by discovering an image that short-circuits the human brain and is infinitely arousing to men, women, and pedophiles alike. It'll just look like a checkerboard pattern made of nipples, but it will hack the human brain.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

nobody ever thanked me for stopping the Russian grooming operation

you're welcome America


----------



## Catler (Oct 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Yes, deep learning requires a database of existing content to generate content based off of it. A CP generator would need explicit illegal material of children to be trained on, thus anything produced by it should be illegal as well. OP should off himself.


Are we sure of that? Some of these image generation systems are becoming incredibly good at mixing and matching ideas. It’s not unthinkable you could train it on adult sex images and normal images of children and get extremely disturbing results despite never having fed it child porn.

Its still disgusting, unethical, and would be illegal in at least my country, but this is going to become an issue soon enough.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Oct 9, 2022)

Another map @map-face blocked me like a little... - Pedophiles will n…
					

archived 9 Oct 2022 04:24:26 UTC




					archive.ph
				



@Mapface this you?


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

Catler said:


> Are we sure of that? Some of these image generation systems are becoming incredibly good at mixing and matching ideas. It’s not unthinkable you could train it on adult sex images and normal images of children and get extremely disturbing results despite never having fed it child porn.
> 
> Its still disgusting, unethical, and would be illegal in at least my country, but this is going to become an issue soon enough.


yeah that's what i was thinking, all the work arounds



Thunk Provoker said:


> View attachment 3725084
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is some A1 schizo shit right there
you guys ready for a showdown or what?


----------------------

as much as you wont believe me now, I'm not for this shit
just did some schizo shit on tumblr because I was mad at the world (and more importantly the internet) 



I hated what I was becoming.
some cult member obsessed with creating something powerful enough to overcome everything that has ever fear mongered me.
I hated what I was becoming.
So I took the emotions during my uncles death and took a plunge. whatever you call it. just a full plunge. i lost it.
4 years of this case looming over my head, now it's over.
it's like being MK Ultra'd

I knew I had to attain the power I did (the protocol) but I also knew everything I sacrificed has and will take its toll on me physically and mentally. that's why I had to do it. 

dante's inferno


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Oct 9, 2022)

This Twitter thread is a Mapface screenshot dump.


			https://twitter.com/crete__greece/status/1298723502577668096
		









						Asexual Walter Arc on Twitter: "Mapface screenshot dump https://t.co/…
					

archived 9 Oct 2022 05:54:48 UTC




					archive.ph
				



According to the screenshots, this 10 year old girl was presumably being harassed by him.


A post about him on the MAP thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/map-nomap-community.59084/page-37#post-12535832


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Oct 9, 2022)

Go get an exorcism or some shit, faggot.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Oct 9, 2022)

What in the absolute fuck have I stumbled into?


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

Holy shit this guy is a legitimately deranged pedophile. Apparently, he threatened to commit a massacre once.


How delightful.


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

@Mapface 's real name is Ross Ferrow. He is a pedophile from the Atlanta area who faced the grand jury. Here you can watch him rant about how unfair it is for him to be on trial.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(source, archive).
Sorry for doubleposting.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 9, 2022)

> it's awfully interesting when you think about it.


No, it's not. And your name checks out.

It probably will be legalized though, the slippery slope has become an out of control warp drive.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 9, 2022)

Wow, it was pretty obvious a few sentences in and with that username, but he's worse than I thought.

Good thing the government is more concerned with policing social media for wrongthink than locking up monsters like OP for life huh?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm confused, I'd kind of previously thought that OP was doing a bit. He's sounds kind of genuinely crazy.

But anyways, what would be the point? What actual pedophiles get off to is generally the idea of corrupted innocence, so if they were marginally less sick to the point that they could get off to things that just looked like kids, why wouldn't they just go jerk off to loli shit? Why would AI be superior to drawn child abuse content if it's invented either way?

Plus this whole line of thought is dumb, I question if even 4 years into the future nothing major is going to have happened to have reshaped society's priorities.


----------



## Swingletonthesimpleton (Oct 9, 2022)

Yeah, such a pleasant thing going to pixiv to see art people made with this thing, only to have every ai generator tag filled with naked little girls

Fuck you op, PEOPLE LIKE YOU ARE WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS STOP LUSTING OVER CHILDREN YOU FUCK


----------



## IKOL (Oct 9, 2022)

LargeChoonger said:


> What in the absolute fuck have I stumbled into?


Modern Left America trends. Welcome to hell, the ride never ends.



Berwick said:


> @Mapface 's real name is Ross Ferrow. He is a pedophile from the Atlanta area who faced the grand jury. Here you can watch him rant about how unfair it is for him to be on trial.
> View attachment 3725331
> (source, archive).
> Sorry for doubleposting.


... compelling. 

OP kill yourself you fucking pedonigger.


----------



## Teh_Real_Ted_Bundy (Oct 9, 2022)

Samefag


----------



## Fraiser crane (Oct 9, 2022)

Isn't loli illegal in most places?
You think graphic representation of child sex acts wouldn't be?


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Oct 9, 2022)

Holy mother of God let me be able to process what the fuck I stumbled on.
I pass my pink triangle on to this freak.
Also go kill yourself OP.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

bait


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

the 2020 massacre happened.

$2million in 2 days

I'm just waiting on you moral fags to do what you did for me last time


----------



## The Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> bait


"I was only pretending to be a pedophile!"

Turn yourself in to the police. Or better yet, terminate yourself.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

as far as I'm concerned, i'm the only one


The Foxtrot said:


> "I was only pretending to be a pedophile!"
> 
> Turn yourself in to the police. Or better yet, terminate yourself.


idgaf if i am or not faggot 
get your intertnet army mad and make me richn faggot


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

LargeChoonger said:


> What in the absolute fuck have I stumbled into?


my final ultimate forbidden technique


----------



## The Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> as far as I'm concerned, i'm the only one
> 
> idgaf if i am or not faggot
> get your intertnet army mad and make me richn faggot


English, please! I don't speak Zoomer.


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> idgaf if i am or not faggot


The inmates will. Have fun in front of the grand jury you fucking cretin.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

oh.
typo or w/e

all I was going to say is that I'm the only one actually willing to risk and take all risk to address the situation cuz I see things such high-stakes I got to pull every stunt necessary to at least put the powers that be at equilibrium I ain't got no f****** Private Island


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

Berwick said:


> The inmates will. Have fun in front of the grand jury you fucking cretin.


it's already over


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> all I was going to say is that I'm the only one actually willing to risk and take all risk to address the situation cuz I see things such high-stakes I got to pull every stunt necessary to at least put the powers that be at equilibrium I ain't got no f****** Private Island


Dude learn to write coherently. I have no idea what you are trying to say.


Mapface said:


> it's already over


Are you still on trial? Also learn to multiquote.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

they couldn't send me to prison if they wanted
by default, I'm a threat to national security

I am an info hazard

what fucking trial you dipshit


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

so all you faggots get from me now is


			It's Just PiZZa
		


now shut the fuck up or try to take it down
pro-tip, you can't 
seethe


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> I am an info hazard


Yeah your writing is giving me a seizure.


Mapface said:


> what fucking trial you dipshit


The one you, Ross S. (Samuel?) Farrow, keep bitching and moaning about on video?


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

Berwick said:


> Yeah your writing is giving me a seizure.
> 
> The one you, Ross S. (Samuel?) Farrow, keep bitching and moaning about on video?


My public defender told me I'm a free man.


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> My public defender told me I'm a free man.


You are also an unrepentant pedophile who groomed a 10 year old girl. Say, is it going alright in your crackshed at 1959 Pine Oak Dr SW Atlanta, GA 30310?


Christ dude, what an ugly 'house'.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

Dante's Inferno

I've been through hell man.
You're right

Anyways
pay attention to what I'm saying https://itsJust.PiZZa and there's nothing you can do about it


----------



## IKOL (Oct 9, 2022)

RabiesTheRedneck said:


> Holy mother of God let me be able to process what the fuck I stumbled on.
> I pass my pink triangle on to this freak.
> Also go kill yourself OP.
> View attachment 3725443


Oh look, a furfag enrers the chat thinking he can pass the badge of shame and faggotry willingly. Clueless


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

when you've inherited the power of a god
you come to god and you come clean


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> the 2020 massacre happened.
> 
> $2million in 2 days
> 
> I'm just waiting on you moral fags to do what you did for me last time





Mapface said:


> bait





Mapface said:


> "I was only pretending to be a pedophile!"
> 
> idgaf if i am or not faggot
> get your intertnet army mad and make me richn faggot





Mapface said:


> my final ultimate forbidden technique





Mapface said:


> oh.
> typo or w/e
> 
> all I was going to say is that I'm the only one actually willing to risk and take all risk to address the situation cuz I see things such high-stakes I got to pull every stunt necessary to at least put the powers that be at equilibrium I ain't got no f****** Private Island





Mapface said:


> it's already over


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

Is the N word supposed to hurt me?

we can keep flirting, let's go


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> research "Dante's Inferno" before you embarrass yourself any further





Mapface said:


> when you've inherited the power of a god
> you come to god and you come clean


My nigga God knows what you did and he's gonna show you an inferno.


Mapface said:


> Is the N word supposed to hurt me?
> 
> we can keep flirting, let's go


----------



## IKOL (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> Is the N word supposed to hurt me?
> 
> we can keep flirting, let's go


>N word

Aw shit, SOY NONCE ALERT!


----------



## Berwick (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> when you've inherited the power of a god
> you come to god and you come clean


You wiped your YouTube channel, but uploaded this gem.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(source, archive).
_"Kiwi can do the very worst that it can, but at the end of the day... my protocol does exactly what I say it does."
"You will have to accept that my shit is above anything and all powers you know."
"I'm right next to Satoshi with this shit."_
Your aimless rants are absolutely mind boggling. Seek therapy or just cut to the chase and put a gun in your mouth.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

I think I should actually start posting wagers about keffals.
There is a reason this site is suffering from outages.

Imagine if keffals was powered by crypto money. then she could bury this place.

anything for the drama.
anything for the protocol


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Oct 9, 2022)

Berwick said:


> You wiped your YouTube channel, but uploaded this gem.
> View attachment 3725609
> (source, archive).
> _"Kiwi can do the very worst that it can, but at the end of the day... my protocol does exactly what I say it does."
> ...


I love this guy he's like a cross between Matthew Harris, Terry Davis, and Johnathan Ross

Kiwifarms just found the final boss of schizophrenia.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

RabiesTheRedneck said:


> Kiwifarms just found the final boss of schizophrenia.


THIS MAN GETS IT


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Oct 9, 2022)

Mapface said:


> THIS MAN GETS IT


Fuck off, unlike my shit right now.


----------



## Mapface (Oct 9, 2022)

RabiesTheRedneck said:


> Fuck off, unlike my shit right now.
> View attachment 3725653


on his face is a map of the world








						From Yesterday
					

Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupFrom Yesterday · Thirty Seconds To MarsA Beautiful Lie℗ 2005 Virgin Records America Inc.Released on: 2005-01-01Pr...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## The Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2022)

This buck is broken, just in all the wrong ways.


Mapface said:


> Is the N word supposed to hurt me?


Quit Your Bitchin' Nigger!


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 9, 2022)

Counterproposal: Create a CP generator heavily bogged down with tracking software and keyloggers, and imprison and execute anyone who downloads and uses it.


----------



## Colon capital V (Oct 9, 2022)

This shit's so funny to me cuz I made a thread shitposting about nonces defending AI generated CP, and yet here we have a nonce unironically defending this shit.
Life truly does imitate art.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Oct 9, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson II said:


> You have one chance for redemption. You said you hung around these pedos to do an "investigation".
> 
> Ok, where is it? Drop what you have. Any dox, screencaps, archives, etc.
> 
> Because if you don't do that, all this thread is, is you admitting you're a pedo.





Mapface said:


> Oh,
> it's not like I was taking notes


How were you "investigating" _if you didn't even write anything down. _You don't call participating in your normal social circles an investigation.


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 9, 2022)

disgusting i know


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Oct 9, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> View attachment 3725084
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is one demographic I wish was celibate instead of fucking, it's this one.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Oct 10, 2022)

This thread is probably going to move to spergatory soon — or maybe OP is “ontologically evil” enough for this to become a new lolcow thread?  Atlanta isn’t too far from “ontological” TN…


----------



## LargeChoonger (Oct 10, 2022)

This thread should be pinned. Has anyone done some digging and found any other interesting social media profiles?


----------



## Berwick (Oct 11, 2022)

LargeChoonger said:


> This thread should be pinned. Has anyone done some digging and found any other interesting social media profiles?


You bet!


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 11, 2022)

Catler said:


> Are we sure of that? Some of these image generation systems are becoming incredibly good at mixing and matching ideas. It’s not unthinkable you could train it on adult sex images and normal images of children and get extremely disturbing results despite never having fed it child porn.
> 
> Its still disgusting, unethical, and would be illegal in at least my country, but this is going to become an issue soon enough.



I imagine some pedo is already working on it. It's only a matter of time. Lolifags are bad enough. But AI generated CP from real images is really crossing the line hardcore. Imagine your kids images being stolen for this stuff. I'm already against people just casually uploading photos of their kids after Billie Boy LaBelle used images of real toddlers to draw cubporn.


----------



## I Do Not Post (Oct 11, 2022)

while i'd hate to get in the way of good fun it's clear that mapface loves the attention he is getting in this thread


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm pretty convinced we'll have governments banning AI to prevent peasants being able to create their own entertainment, and what the OP describes will be their silver bullet. No one will be willing to die on that hill.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 11, 2022)

We don't need therapy when we have jails.
Also, owned by le based jannie lmao


----------



## ffo kcuF (Oct 12, 2022)

This is nucking futs. The only thing that actually matters in life is creating a better future, and the only physical representation of the future is children. Turning children into sex objects through A.I or drawings can and will lead to worse things down the line, it simply cannot be tolerated. Even pedo jokes/comedy has the same effect on eroding the boundaries of morality, and will lead to acceptance in some form. "anti-pedos" hanging around with pedos is very common in the entertainment industry and in the e-celeb world, and it's all because of loli/shota/anime/jokes/comedy/tolerance. Like has been mentioned before, you can't help a pedo, it's like trying to turn a lion vegetarian. 

Tolerance is the first step in the path to betrayal.

OP should hang.


----------



## Seth Meyers (Nov 14, 2022)

i love how you think pedophilia is a deep thought

edit: i accidentally necro’d a thread, it said on my browser it was posted today


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Nov 14, 2022)

Seth Meyers said:


> i love how you think pedophilia is a deep thought
> 
> edit: i accidentally necro’d a thread, it said on my browser it was posted today


it's always acceptable to necro if it involves shitting on a pedo


----------



## Wormy (Nov 15, 2022)

Chesters get the bullet. 

That's it really. Nothing else to add.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 16, 2022)

Ross Ferrow huh?
Kill yourself OP.
Hang yourself with Barb wire you sick fucking nigger.
We would have had you dangling from a fucking tree in my Grandpa's day.


----------

